# facultatem docendi hominem futura (Lactance)



## Gwynplaine

Bonjour,

Ma question porte sur une phrase de Lactance (_De Opificio Dei_), qui est la suivante :
"_Deus facultatem sibi reliquit docendi hominem futura per somnium_"

que je traduis par :

"_Dieu s'est laissé le pouvoir d'enseigner à l'homme le futur au moyen du songe._"

Ma question porte sur la présence du gérondif : "facultatem docendi futura", alors qu'en principe on devrait avoir un adjectif verbal, je suppose : "facultatem futurarum docendarum" (il me semble).

Est-ce que cette "anomalie" est due :
-à un trait de langue postclassique ?
-à la présence du double accusatif (parce que si on mettait futura au génétif, qu'est-ce qu'on ferait de hominem) ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
À mon sens, ce n'est pas une anomalie, on a tout à fait le droit d'employer le gérondif et un complément à l'accusatif.
D'autre part, s'il y a deux compléments, je ne vois pas comment employer l'adjectif verbal, puisque le deuxième complément devrait être rattaché à cet adjectif, ce qui est impossible.
Donc à mon avis, c'est une non-anomalie due au fait qu'il y a deux compléments (mais mas forcément deux compléments à l'accusatif).


----------



## Gwynplaine

Merci de votre réponse.

Il se trouve que ma grammaire est muette sur le sujet (gérondif construit avec deux compléments dont un à l'accusatif).

Par contre, lorsqu'on a un gérondif et un complément à l'accusatif, il me semble bien, et ladite grammaire me le confirme, que le remplacement du gérondif par l'adjectif verbal est obligatoire.


----------



## Broca's Area

Ce n'est pas une anomalie, parce qu'en latin classique aussi un gérondif au génitif peut avoir un complément d'object direct à l'accusatif.
De toute façon, le sujet du passif de _docere_, verbe avec double accusatif, est préférablement la personne, la chose étant à l'accusatif (Hor. _serm_. 1,6,76s. _sed *puerum* est ausus Romam portare *docendum* / *artis*_) ou bien à l'ablatif (Liv. 29, 1, 7 [_*vicarium*_] _*docendum* cures *equo armis*que_).

P.S. _Futura _est de genre neutre, son génitif est _futur*o*rum_.


----------



## Gwynplaine

Broca's Area said:


> Ce n'est pas une anomalie, parce qu'en latin classique aussi un gérondif au génitif peut avoir un complément d'object direct à l'accusatif.



Ah bon, merci. 



> _sed *puerum* est ausus Romam portare *docendum* / *artis*_



"Docendum" serait ici l'adjectif verbal attribut du COD "puerum" ?
Et donc c'est l'adjectif verbal "docendum" qui a comme COD "artis" ? Ca me paraît étrange qu'un adjectif ait un COD...

Si je devais essayer de traduire "Mais il osa transporter l'enfant à Rome pour lui apprendre les arts", je pense que j'écrirais :
"Sed puerum est ausus Romam portare *ad* docendum artis.",
non ? en faisant de docendum un gérondif.

A moins que dans la phrase d'Horace, "docendum" soit un gérondif à l'accusatif de but sans "ad" ?



> P.S. _Futura _est de genre neutre, son génitif est _futur*o*rum_.


Oups !


----------



## relativamente

Quand j'était au collège il y a longtemps on nous apprennait une terminologie peut-être démodée, qui appellait cette forme puerum docENDUM (docendus-a-un) un participe de futur passive (l'enfant qui doit être instruit), à côté du participe futur en  URUS, puerum doctURUM  (urus-a-um)(l'enfant qui doit enseigner ).Ces participes son des adjectifs en général.
En tout cas il faut distinguer de la forme qui équivaut a la déclinaison de l'infinitif (docere, docendi, docendo, docendum)qui est un vrai nom mais qui est aussi un verbe et peut avoir complements en accusatif.
A mon avis "facultatem futurarum docendorum" ça veut dire "la faculté des choses futures qui doivent être enseignées"


----------



## Broca's Area

Même s'il peut sembler étrange (parce que c'est rare en latin et il n'y a pas d'exemples en français, quoique je sache), quand un verb a la construction avec deux accusatifs, sa forme passive aura un sujet au nominatif y l'autre complément à l'accusatif. (En anglais, par exemple, on dit _A book is given to me_ mais aussi _I am given a book_.)
On trouve cette construction à tous les temps et à tous les modes, avec la forme _docendus, -a, um_ aussi: _puer docendus artis_ (=_artes_) "un enfant/garçon auquel on doit apprendre les arts". Même si _docendus _est un adjectif verbal, cette construction est correct.

Relativamente, tes distinctions sont correctes mais dans ce cas l'adjectif verbal aussi peut avoir un complément à l'accusatif. Et _facultas futurorum docendorum = facultas docendi futura _"la faculté d'enseiger les chos futures", le deux constructions ont le même signifié, on doit pas traduire littéralement la première!

Corrigez mon français, s'il vous plaît!


----------



## Probo

Salvete omnes. Hic inscribo textum ab Alfred Ernout/François Thomas compositum in _Syntaxe_ _Latine_ sua inclusum, optima opera de lingua Latina, Francogallice scripta:
_La substitution de l´adjectif en -ndus au gérondif pourvu d´un complément d´objet, quoique plus fréquente, n´était ni constante ni uniforme. Il en résulte une assez grande complexité, surtout en ce qui concerne l´usage de la langue littéraire._
De accusativo casu loquentes scribunt: 
..._Le souci de la clarté imposait le gérondif_ [cum CD in accusativo casu], _quand celui-ci avait pour complément une forme neutre, pronominale ou adjective..._ (pagina CCLXIV, in editione anni MCMLXXII, MMDCCXXV ab Urbe condita).  
Et _*futura*_ neutrum est_._

Fortasse hoc auxilium sit. Ut valeatis.


----------



## Gwynplaine

Broca's Area said:


> Même s'il peut sembler étrange (parce que c'est rare en latin et qu'il n'y a pas d'exemples en français, que je sache), quand un verbe a la construction (se construit) avec deux accusatifs, sa forme passive aura un sujet au nominatif et l'autre complément à l'accusatif. (En anglais, par exemple, on dit _A book is given to me_ mais aussi _I am given a book_.)
> On trouve cette construction à tous les temps et à tous les modes, avec la forme _docendus, -a, um_ aussi: _puer docendus artis_ (=_artes_) "un enfant/garçon auquel on doit apprendre les arts". Même si _docendus _est un adjectif verbal, cette construction est correcte.
> 
> Relativamente, tes distinctions sont correctes mais dans ce cas l'adjectif verbal aussi peut avoir un complément à l'accusatif. Et _facultas futurorum docendorum = facultas docendi futura _"la faculté d'enseiger les choses futures", le deux constructions ont le même sens, on doit pas traduire littéralement la première!
> 
> Corrigez mon français, s'il vous plaît!



Merci pour ces précisions. Donc un adjectif verbal peut bien avoir un complément à l'accusatif !

Et merci à Probo pour sa citation, qui confirme que ce que je prenais pour une anomalie n'est qu'une forme classique mais peu fréquente (même si je ne vois pas de quel "souci de clarté" il s'agit, je ne comprends pas en quoi la tournure avec adjectif verbal serait ambiguë, mais bon).

Valete !


----------



## Probo

Gwynplaine said:


> ...même si je ne vois pas de quel "souci de clarté" il s'agit, je ne comprends pas en quoi la tournure avec adjectif verbal serait ambiguë, mais bon.
> 
> Valete !


 Enfin, moi non plus . Valete quoque.


----------



## wonderment

Bonjour! Pardonnez-moi pour écrire en anglais parce que je ne parle pas français.

The distinction between a verbal adjective (gerundive) and a verbal noun (gerund) is important. The gerund is a neuter singular noun (which exists only in the singular and in all case cases except for the nominative); it is active in meaning. The gerundive is passive in meaning; it is, in fact, the future passive participle. Acting like verbs, both the gerund and gerundive can take an accusative object. 

gerund: _docendi, docendo, docendum, docendo_ (teaching)
gerundive: _docendus –a –um_ (being taught) 

_facultatem docendi futura_ = the knowlege of teaching the future
_facultatem futurorum docendarum_ = the knowledge of the future being taught

These two constructions mean basically the same thing, but the Romans generally preferred the second one (with the gerundive). However, with this particular sentence, there is greater clarity with the gerund construction. If we use the gerundive construction, there will be ambiguity:

_facultatem docendi hominis futura_ = the knowledge of man being taught the future OR the knowledge of teaching the future of man (_hominis_ can go with either _docendi_ or _futura_)

(gerund) _facultatem docendi hominem futura_ = the knowledge of teaching man the future

You may find this page helpful.


----------



## Fred_C

Broca's Area said:


> (En anglais, par exemple, on dit _A book is given to me_ mais aussi _I am given a book_.)


 
Bonjour,
Ce n'est pas exactement un bon exemple de double accusatif, parce que "to me" est un complément indirect, (que l'on pourrait assimiler à un datif)
L'anglais permet de mettre des phrases au passif en transformant un complément d'objet indirect en un sujet.
Un bon exemple de double accusatif serait : "I ask the teacher a question", "The teacher is asked a question".

Salvete, 
Hoc non est reapse exemplum quod ad accusativum duplicem pertineat, quia verba quae dicuntur "to me" complementum indirectum figurant, quod casui dativo conferri potest. Lingua anglica enim sententias voce passiva enuntiari sinit, indirectis objectis in subjecta factis.
Exemplum idoneum casus accusativi duplicis esset illud : "I ask the teacher a question", "The teacher is asked a question".


----------



## Gwynplaine

Merci Wonderment !



> facultatem futurorum docendarum


Puisqu'on m'a repris sur *"futurarum", à mon tour  
L'adjectif verbal, au neutre pluriel, ne fait-il pas aussi "docendorum" ? Il se décline sur templa, -orum (plur. de templum), non ?


----------



## Probo

Gwynplaine said:


> Puisqu'on m'a repris sur *"futurarum", à mon tour
> L'adjectif verbal, au neutre pluriel, ne fait-il pas aussi "docendorum" ? Il se décline sur templa, -orum (plur. de templum), non ?


 
Plane!


----------

